# Magnified peep sight??



## Jaybird (Dec 27, 2015)

Anyone used these before, I do a little 3d shooting but mainly bow hunt, I wear glasses and just wondering how they perform


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 27, 2015)

I use a 2x lens on my sight with a clarifier in my peep


----------



## jt12 (Dec 27, 2015)

It depends or should I say that they will work. Are you trying to magnify your target or clear up your pins or maybe both. If you're looking to magnify your target then you need magnification on your sight which may lead to you needing a clarifier in your peep to clear up magnification so the target will be sharp. If you're just wanting to clear up your pins then you will need a verifier in your peep. You can also try different sized peeps if you're only wanting to help clear up your pins but that won't do anything down range. It's a difficult process that will require you to try different setups to see what will work for you. Keep in mind that the setups may vary from person to person, what may work for me might not for you. Try to find a Pro Shop that does a lot of tournament stuff. They will be your best bet.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Dec 31, 2015)

What JT12 said - I know Gables has a Verifier board - basically a tool to let you look through verifiers until you find one that helps - Specialty Archery makes both verifiers and clarifiers

Verifiers

Clarifiers


----------



## fulltime (Dec 31, 2015)

I shoot a verifier in my hunting setup to help see the pins a little clearer with a bigger peep hole. I think the verifier is mainly for people that need reading glasses like myself. I shoot one of the lowest power ones they make. 3d I use a smaller peep hole for that setup and don't need help seeing pins or target with my setup with a 3 power lens in a scope. peep hole size has a lot to do with most peoples set up. Years ago I had a 8x lens playing around 20 yards indoors and the clarifiers came into play clearing up the target.  Good luck


----------



## 660griz (Dec 31, 2015)

I actually went to America's Best, told the Doc I needed to see my bow pins clearly. I held out my finger about the distance to the pins, she clicked through the vision thingy till I could see clearly and I got a set of glasses for shooting the bow. Got another set for free to read by. 

I didn't even know about these verifiers and clarifiers.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 31, 2015)

Jaybird said:


> Anyone used these before, I do a little 3d shooting but mainly bow hunt, I wear glasses and just wondering how they perform



A peep sight lens does not magnify. It only clears pins or target, depending on which one you get. (clarifier,Verifier) A lens in the front sight magnifys.


----------

